# Hot Water Flow Problems



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Butch,
It could be from a number of reasons. Normally, hot water pressure out is determined by the pressure of the cold water going in, of course.
However, excess floating scale and debris from the inside of the water heater could have clogged the various hot water sides of faucets, washing machine mixing valve, etc. Usually, you can hear this debris bubbling when the heater is on. 
When is the last time that you flushed the heater? It's best to do it at least twice a year. You just attach a water hose to the drain spigot at the bottom of the heater and let it run. Turn the cold water supply on and off to stir it up.
Another problem might be plastic particles of dip tube debris clogging the faucets. There was a dip tube class action suit a number of years ago. The dip tube carries the cold water to the bottom of the water heater, and once they deteriorate and start falling apart, the little plastic particles get in the water and can clog faucets and aerators.
However, since you didn't report any hot water problems, just low pressure on the hot side, it leads me to vote for debris.
You will need to remove aerators from those faucets with them, turn both water shut-off valves OFF to the faucet or fixture (or the main if there aren't separate shut-off valves), dismantle the faucet, hold a towel over it and then have someone turn the hot water shut-off valve on and off to flush it out.
Try one, and if that works, you know the problem and just repeat it with each faucet. If the faucet flush doesn't work, you may have to do the same with the hot side shut-off valves. Debris can clog either the shut-offs or the faucet body itself.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## JulieOv (Dec 11, 2012)

*hot water problems too, but no water heater*

We are also have low water pressure on the hot side on all facets and showers. Our water is heated via the furnace (radiator heat), so what could be the cause in our case? 

JulieOv


----------



## BCrossan (Dec 11, 2012)

Same here with low hot water pressure with cold being fine and today while washing dishes the hot water actually went off completely, turned it off... went to bathroom and noticed it was extra low pressure... turned it off and checked the kitchen and it was back on at typical low pressure.

Cold pressure:











Hot pressure:


----------

